# Jeff's "Goodness Gracious Sakes Alive" Sauce Recipe



## soccerhawg (Jul 16, 2009)

OK, I just ordered it and downloaded it but I have a question for those of you that have made it.  When making the sauce, do you bring all of the ingredients to a boil while mixing before simmering or just heat it up to a good temperature?

I've searched all over and I can't find this particular answer.

Thanks.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 16, 2009)

Personally I bring it to just starting to boil then turn it back down not really sure if its right or not but it works for us


----------



## bman62526 (Jul 16, 2009)

Most recipes of this nature will say to bring the liquid JUST to the point of boiling and then bring it back down to a low simmer...my $.02


----------



## soccerhawg (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks guys.  This is what I thought but I wanted to be sure.

I'm a newbie so I'm gonna be doing a lot of reading and probably a lot of questions.  Hopefully, one day, I'll be able to contribute more.


----------



## gnubee (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats what I do, I simmer it for about a 1/2 hour to let all the flavours develop, then bottle it.


----------



## quackmaster_ar (Sep 5, 2009)

X2


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Soccerhawg, welcome to SMF, don't forget to stop in and introduce yourself in the roll call thread...


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 11, 2009)

*ADDITIONAL QUESTION:*

How long would this sauce last once made and refrigerated?

I put it in a glass BBQ sauce container and it's been maybe a week since...


----------



## gnubee (Oct 11, 2009)

I usually make about 5 gallons of BBQ sauce once a year. 4 of those gallons go to different relatives.  My Gallon lasts the summer and most of the winter. I am talking about my recipe not Jeff's but I'm sure his will last that long as well properly chilled in the fridge. I take out the large container and pour as much as I think I'll need into a smaller container for each smoke or grill session. I put the large container right back in the fridge without delay so it never even thinks about getting warm. 

I make different fruit sauces during the season and jar them properly in small jars so that once opened they are used up within a week.


----------



## eaglewing (Oct 11, 2009)

Cool... thnx


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 16, 2009)

I keep mine in an empty cleaned out Wish Bone Salad Dressing container.  Still using the batch I made this past summer with no ill effects.  Great stuff!


----------



## oregonsmoker (Nov 16, 2009)

I bring mine to a boil then let simmer for 1/2 hour or so.  The one thing I noticed about this sauce is it's like a fine wine, It gets better with age (lol). I will make it at least a few days in advance if not a week.  I have a bottle in the fridge that I made a couple of weeks ago that tastes really good right now.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 16, 2009)

Another good tip from a friendly member.


----------

